# Is this toilet worth saving?



## carlspackler (Feb 20, 2006)

It's an American Standard 60's vintage wall mount and I have two of them. I like the look of them and would like to reuse them. If not, are they sellable or junk?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

A lot of people like the 'big tank' models. My sister spent a lot of time and money to locate some pristine old ones for her remod. Here, base mounts are far more popular than wall mounts.

You kind of walk a fine line as federal compliance is 1.6 gal and 60's is not considered 'historical'. They will not pass inspection. If you are thinking of installing them in your house, go for it.

I'm still not over the fact that you have to install a 1.6 toilet that you have to flush twice but can have a shower with 24 heads and requires a 6" drain. I always thought that the objective was to save water. Silly me!


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

They are sellable.
Are they both white?
And how much?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

There is a steady stream of people from my state crossing the border to Niagra to buy the 5 gallon flush toilets. There is a very large plumbing supply house just over the border selling them by the truckload. That said, the wall hungs are less sought after. I have wall hungs in my own house, mostly because my wife insisted on it. I'm remembering that they were almost 400 bucks each when new for 1.6's. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

The tank and lid yes, absolutely. The bowl is a different matter and may not be, unless you find someone with the same model.

The problem with wall outlet WCs is the carrier in the wall. If you don't get the right one, or adapter for it, you're out of luck and can't use the bowl. Plus the carriers are very expensive to buy and to frame for.

That is an American Standard 4049 tank and lid. Look here for an idea of why you don't want to toss them out. Scroll down to find the model I've listed.

The tank and the lid will fit any AS 4049 bowl. We used to sell the tanks, rebuilt with all brass parts, without lid for $175 uninstalled, no chips. That was 5 years ago. I'm sure that price has close to doubled now, due to them becoming more rare now.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

IMO

If you can even find an interested party in them, you won't sell them, keep them if that is what you have in your home, if you replace the ones you have now with new, those old ones will sit and collect cobb webs.

But thats just what I think, it's your choice.


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

Well let me simplify things for you ... how much do you want for the two of them?
I may have a buyer who's just a phone call away...

IF they are both white.


----------



## Debookkeeper (Jul 23, 2006)

I am actually being serious - I never saw one in someones house - is there a weight limit? LOL


----------



## carlspackler (Feb 20, 2006)

Wow, didn't think I'd get so many different replies. One man's junk maybe? I had stated that I liked the toilets and would like to reuse them in a remodel. I guess I would need to figure out how to get them passed if that's even possible. If I can't, then I'd probably want to sell them. How can I find out if I can reuse them?

They are both white and in perfect condition.


----------



## Downeast (Apr 17, 2006)

Debookkeeper said:


> I am actually being serious - I never saw one in someones house - is there a weight limit? LOL


It would be good to flush after each use,not so much for the weight though.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

I have seen on of those toliets once in a dr's office.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

Man --- a 40 yr old toilet


Just think --- the average toilet gets sat on prolly 3.4 times per day


That is 1,241 times per year

That means, this toilet got sat on 49,640 times!!!!


.... all that .... and you just wanna throw him away


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

carlspackler said:


> Wow, didn't think I'd get so many different replies. One man's junk maybe? I had stated that I liked the toilets and would like to reuse them in a remodel. I guess I would need to figure out how to get them passed if that's even possible. If I can't, then I'd probably want to sell them. How can I find out if I can reuse them?
> 
> They are both white and in perfect condition.


Who is going to know in a remodel if you are just reusing them? There must be some real hard ass inspectors out there if you guys are saying the inspector would red tag you over a toilet. Around here if he asked, which he wouldn't, but if he did I would just say we didn't do anything but put it back and that would be the end of it.:blink:

Our water company out here wants old toilets gone so bad they have been offering you $50 per toilet that you update, they've been doing it for about 3 years now. You've got to break the old toilet in half and subit a pic of it and your receipt for the new toilet.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Mike, I'll bet that you're also installing duo showers with 6 heads each. Oh, by the way, there doesn't seem to be a lot of pressure. So you also remove the 'cleanable screen/regulator disk' in the heads.

Have to keep the customer happy.


----------



## cmwacasey (Aug 13, 2006)

O.K I will start the bid.I will give 100 dollars.do I here 110.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Teetorbilt said:


> Mike, I'll bet that you're also installing duo showers with 6 heads each. Oh, by the way, there doesn't seem to be a lot of pressure. So you also remove the 'cleanable screen/regulator disk' in the heads.
> 
> Have to keep the customer happy.


There is a combination of deterrents for water use, most of them are financial. There are carrots like rebates and there are clubs like tiered water rates for higher users.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

That pretty much means nothing to a guy who thinks nothing about burning 100 gal of fuel per hr while taking his 80' yacht to the Bahamas for a 3 week 'break'.

One told me once that he lives by the 'Golden Rule'; He has the gold, he rules. He was also a consummate d-----bag.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

You're right, absolutely right. Is it good or bad? It probably depends on what side of the dollar you are on, and also what do you consider as a benchmark for success of a water program. Ultimately the water authorities has a goal to somehow reduce water consumption. The financial carrots and clubs achieves it, you can't argue that, the numbers don't lie, overall water consumption goes down. 

Those with the gold pay a 'use tax' for maintaining their lifestyle. Those without the gold choose to not pay the "tax" and conserve water. Lot's of arguments - the rich effect consumption by only a tiny percentage anyways because there numbers are so small compared to the average user. - even the credit incentive for installing a water conserving toilet can be considered discriminatory since the poor can't afford to replace their toilets, so not only do they miss the rebate, but they end up paying higher rates due to their use of more water than a low flush toilet. - the high consumers of a commodity pay a proportionately higher percentage of the costs, their fees subsidise the system and bring the average costs down. - the evidence exists to support this because when water consumption falls the public is actually rewarded for their conservation by the water company having to raise the prices to make up for the lost revenue due to the lower consumption. If that's the case then there is a disproportionate relationship to the cost of one gallon of water and the cost to supply it, it's not a 1 to 1 ratio.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

American Standard and Eljer still make a wall hung, wall outlet style commode 1.6 gallons per flush.

Zurn makes carriers that can be used. 

Toilet retail starting at about $700.00.

Carrier starts at about $300.00 wholesale.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

dirt diggler said:


> Man --- a 40 yr old toilet
> 
> 
> Just think --- the average toilet gets sat on prolly 3.4 times per day
> ...




am i the only one who thinks this is funny?


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

dirt diggler said:


> am i the only one who thinks this is funny?


Yea, purty much ...:whistling


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

:laughing:


----------



## d.janvrin (Apr 2, 2006)

dirt diggler said:


> Man --- a 40 yr old toilet
> 
> 
> Just think --- the average toilet gets sat on prolly 3.4 times per day
> ...


Thats alot of:thumbup: ss !!!


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 14, 2006)

I dont know anything about those, but I do however find them rather spiffy.


Glad I could help


----------

